# Problem mit neuer Hibernate Library und SLF4J Logging



## Guest (26. Sep 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe gerade meine Hibernate Library auf den neuesten Stand gebracht und musste im Anschluss direkt noch eine SLF4J Library meinem Projekt hinzufügen da es sich sonst partout nicht starten wollte :-/

Seitdem habe ich wirklich tausende von Info Ausgaben im Stile von:


> 0 [main] INFO org.hibernate.cfg.annotations.Version - Hibernate Annotations 3.4.0.GA
> 15 [main] INFO org.hibernate.cfg.Environment - Hibernate 3.3.1.GA
> 31 [main] INFO org.hibernate.cfg.Environment - hibernate.properties not found



Nicht nur das mir die Ausgaben partout nix bringen, ich sehe auch meine eigenen Ausgaben und auch Exceptions in dem ganzen Gewirr nicht mehr. 

Ich möchte diese Ausgaben also komplett unterbinden oder meinetwegen erst ab dem Level ERROR oder WARN laufen lassen. habe im Root Verzeichnis eine log4j.properties Datei:

```
log4j.rootLogger = DEBUG, stdout
log4j.logger.org.hibernate = ERROR, stdout

# Configure stdout Appender
log4j.appender.stdout = org.apache.log4j.ConsoleAppender
log4j.appender.stdout.layout = org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout
log4j.appender.stdout.layout.ConversionPattern = %d [%t] %-5p %c - %m%n
```

Dies hat aber absolut keinen Effekt ... 

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen das Logging von Hibernate komplett abzuschalten oder wie oben erwähnt erst ab einem bestimmten Error Level laufen zu lassen! Danke


----------



## Gast (26. Sep 2008)

iwie hab ich das gefühl das er die log4j.properties datei vollkommen ignoriert :-/

hat denn noch keiner von euch die aktuellste hibernate version ausprobiert? muss ja eigentlich jeder das "problem" haben ...


----------



## HoaX (26. Sep 2008)

probier doch mal PropertyConfigurator.configure("log4j.properties")


----------



## Gast (26. Sep 2008)

hey Hoax!

hatte ich auch schon probiert in der ersten Zeile bevor iwas anderes aufgerufen wurde => kein unterschied!


----------



## Gast (26. Sep 2008)

gerade nochmal zum testen ein downgreade von hibernate gemacht => damit funktioniert die log4j problemlos!

erst mit dem slf4j kommen die probleme :-(


----------



## Audio Anarchy (29. Sep 2008)

Habe auch einen downgrade auf eine ältere Version gemacht weil ich die gleichen probleme hatte. 
Falls Du die Neue Version nicht brauchst würde ich bei der alten bleiben. 
Ansonsten musst Du evtl. auf ältere Versionen von slf4j zurückgreifen


----------

